

How YouTube killed an extension with 300,000 users - SeanAnderson
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/07/21/how-youtube-killed-an-extension-with-300000-users/

======
tired_man
That's what happens if you try to do something in the Google infrastructure
that Google doesn't want someone to do.

IMHO, that makes Chrome a crippled platform subject to sudden application or
addon deaths subject to Google's whim.

